# cadillac/waters ORV trails?



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

ok a friend and i are going up to ride 8-13 thru 8-15 we can stay free of charge in a cabin in cadillac..actually near caberfae in the manitsee forest. or waters. we both ride honda 4x4's mines a Foreman his is a Rincon both have winches. we are looking for some good days riding little mud with be ok  any help greatly appreciated!! what area would you think to have a better trail system for us?


----------



## Rencoho (Oct 18, 2000)

I have a cabin not far from Caberfae, this spring we were looking for mushrooms while riding our machines in that area ( Manistee National Forest) on a trail marked for orv's, while off the machines picking some mushrooms two dnr officers drove up and informed us that we were not supposed to be on these trails, they are apparently for any street licensed vehicle, including motorcycles, not four wheelers. They gave us a booklet on trails statewide we could use, however I don't beleve there were any near that area.


----------



## poz (Nov 12, 2004)

There are a bunch of trails just south of caberfae. There is Lincoln Hills (around 20 mile loop)which connects to the little manistee trails( 2-25 mile loops with gas at carrieville store).
Go to the DNR web site and get maps, Both these trails are open to 4 wheelers with ORV stickers. There is a trail that runs through these that is only open to street license vehicles, if yo stay off that you will be alright.

Just south of m-55 and west of M-37 there is the Little "O" trail which is about 35 miles long. It's a great trail, but some areas are tight for 4 wheelers

Do a search on the web for:

Tin Cup, Baldwin, Mi
Lincoln Hills, Baldwin, Mi
Little Manistee, Baldwin, Mi
Little O, Baldwin, Mi


----------



## Camo Boy (Aug 20, 2004)

I ride the trails that POZ is talking about all the time, we have a cabin in Baldwin

and we love riding them. Many many miles to ride on. Soometimes they get alittle rough but I was up there 2 weeks ago and they were smooth as glass great riding.

Have a good time and be safe.


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

thanks a bunch guys!! sorry it took a bit to get back with ya im gonna look up a few maps of those trails today!


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

anyone familiar with the frederic loop? looks like a nice 29 mile loop


----------



## Chad (Feb 14, 2000)

Here are a few sites to try for information:

http://dirtrider.net/forums3/forumdisplay.php?f=69

http://www.thumpertalk.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=53

Hope these help,
Chad


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

well looks like we are gonna try the frederic loop since the cabin we stay at is on the lake...fishing bonus!! never rode the loops so i have no expectations of what ill find hope we dont get bored of it in 3 hours!! lol


----------



## bulletslinger (Jan 14, 2001)

I rode the frederic loop last year and thought it was a real nice ride.Some spots were alittle tough for the kids on there dirt bikes because of the sand and a few hills.I,m looking forward to heading up to the trail again sometime soon if I can ever get a week end off from work.


----------

